# Newbie - 37yrs old and 2 weeks pregnant with my 1st :)



## Mace

Hi,

Where to start........
I'm a 37yr old from Essex that has never been pregnant. I had a few rounds of Clomid and IUI when i was married to my previous partner (without success) and after being convinced that motherhood had passed me by, I found out on Friday that I am 2 weeks pregnant. My fella is laughing at me as I've done 6 tests already!
I've been booked for an early scan (2nd Feb) as I had a slight blood spot yeaterday (Gyno confirmed that cervix is closed and no blood was apparent). I now plan to take it easy and try not to panic (yeah right!).
This is the best thing that has every happened to me and although I may be getting carried away as its so early, I just cannot help myself and am thinking positive thoughts!

I have joined a thread for the 'older' lady -

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...dies-30s-1st-baby-due-sept-2.html#post4133521

and hope to get some similar buddies.

Whoooo hoooooooo - I've got a bun in the oven! :happydance:


----------



## honey08

:hi: welcome to bnb, ur wks go bk to ur period date so u must be a least 4 wk ? 

congrats xx


----------



## KP+79

Hi there, im new here too and also from Essex..im 30 and this is my first pregnancy, I am around 6 weeks gone..
Im hoping to have an early scan on thurs when i see my Gyno as I have endometriosis which ive been told can cause problems in pregnancy..
x


----------



## PinkChampagne

Hey, I joined last night and am still sat here in my pyjamas reading. addicted already!

I am 35 and this is my 5th pregnancy although i lost the last 3 at different stages between 7-13 weeks.

I am 6+2, so far so good, i too have a scan on thursday.


----------



## leeanne

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Mace

KP+79 said:


> Hi there, im new here too and also from Essex..im 30 and this is my first pregnancy, I am around 6 weeks gone..
> Im hoping to have an early scan on thurs when i see my Gyno as I have endometriosis which ive been told can cause problems in pregnancy..
> x

Hi KP - I bet your like a cat on hot bricks like me at the mo :)
Let me know how you get on this Thursday - I've not got my early scan until 2nd Feb which seems like forever

Julie
x


----------



## Mace

PinkChampagne said:


> Hey, I joined last night and am still sat here in my pyjamas reading. addicted already!
> 
> I am 35 and this is my 5th pregnancy although i lost the last 3 at different stages between 7-13 weeks.
> 
> I am 6+2, so far so good, i too have a scan on thursday.

Hiya Champagne,

Yes, I must say that I've spent a lot of time on here since registering. Its nice to here from other 'mature mummies' - I was worried that I was going to feel old!
Good luck with the scan - let me know how it goes ???

Julie
x


----------



## KP+79

Indeed I am, very very on edge, the slightest little thing sends me spinning into a blind panic....I will let you know ho I get on...Thanks..K xx


----------



## Mace

KP+79 said:


> Indeed I am, very very on edge, the slightest little thing sends me spinning into a blind panic....I will let you know ho I get on...Thanks..K xx

Sorry KP - I saw your message on my profile but haven't got a clue how to respond?


----------



## KP+79

I have no idea either I sent that by chance..Im new to all this too..I think you would only be able to PM me whrn im online but im not sure if thats correct or not!! 
Hope your well...Specialist appt tonight will let you know how i get on x


----------



## Mace

KP+79 said:


> I have no idea either I sent that by chance..Im new to all this too..I think you would only be able to PM me whrn im online but im not sure if thats correct or not!!
> Hope your well...Specialist appt tonight will let you know how i get on x

....Good luck x


----------



## KP+79

Hi, Had specialist appt last night, was scanned and they think im a week behind what my doc put me at so 5 weeks not 6.....
Spxecialist optimistic and further scan in 3 weeks so just have to wait and see...
Hope your well.xx


----------



## Mace

KP+79 said:


> Hi, Had specialist appt last night, was scanned and they think im a week behind what my doc put me at so 5 weeks not 6.....
> Spxecialist optimistic and further scan in 3 weeks so just have to wait and see...
> Hope your well.xx

Hi KP,

Yeah, I'm doing fine today. I saw my GP this morning and he was really happy for us as he knows how long I've wanted a baby. I must admit that I can think about is the scan next Tuesday - I think I'll feel more relaxed if I see something.
How did you feel about being told you were in week 5? - still, we're both at similar times now :)
Did you see anything on the scan?

x


----------



## KP+79

Hi there,
It was ok, just frustrating as now a week behind!! lol....
There was very little to see on the scan as it is so early.....Will be able to see more on the next one...
Yes we are very close...location wise too..! lol 
X


----------



## camocutie2006

:wave: Hello!


----------



## Mace

Hi Camocutie - great name :)

How u doing there in Texas hunny?

Mace
x


----------



## LucindaE

Mace said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where to start........
> I'm a 37yr old from Essex that has never been pregnant. I had a few rounds of Clomid and IUI when i was married to my previous partner (without success) and after being convinced that motherhood had passed me by, I found out on Friday that I am 2 weeks pregnant. My fella is laughing at me as I've done 6 tests already!
> I've been booked for an early scan (2nd Feb) as I had a slight blood spot yeaterday (Gyno confirmed that cervix is closed and no blood was apparent). I now plan to take it easy and try not to panic (yeah right!).
> This is the best thing that has every happened to me and although I may be getting carried away as its so early, I just cannot help myself and am thinking positive thoughts!
> 
> I have joined a thread for the 'older' lady -
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...dies-30s-1st-baby-due-sept-2.html#post4133521
> 
> and hope to get some similar buddies.
> 
> Whoooo hoooooooo - I've got a bun in the oven! :happydance:

Dear Mace:thumbup::flower: 

Welcome! Congratulations on your pregnancy. 

Just happened to see your thread and as someone who had a baby when as mature as a cheese just couldn't resist stopping by to say hello.

Best Wishes for a happy nine months
:hugs:

LucindaE


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:wave: welcome to bnb.


----------



## Mace

Ah, thanks Lucinda! I must admit that I've never felt my age and long may it continue :) x

...Thanks Jac - what a beautiful little boy you have :) x


----------



## dizzy65

welcome and congrats :)


----------



## LucindaE

Mace said:


> Ah, thanks Lucinda! I must admit that I've never felt my age and long may it continue :) x
> 
> Sorry, darling! I didn't mean that to sound insulting!:blush: I am sure you look lovely and young! Not staying on thread, as I have completed my family, but didn't want you to think I meant anything negative.
> 
> LucindaXX


----------



## Mace

LucindaE said:


> Mace said:
> 
> 
> Ah, thanks Lucinda! I must admit that I've never felt my age and long may it continue :) x
> 
> Sorry, darling! I didn't mean that to sound insulting!:blush: I am sure you look lovely and young! Not staying on thread, as I have completed my family, but didn't want you to think I meant anything negative.
> 
> LucindaXX
> 
> ......oh bless ya - I didn't take offence at all - I just re-read my post and I guess my '!' would make it look like I did.
> 
> Take care xxClick to expand...


----------

